# duotrope set to charge writers



## dale (Dec 3, 2012)

i see at the top of the duotrope search page, that starting january 1st, they're going to alter the site to
a "paid subscribers only" search engine. that pretty much bites the big one. hopefully it won't be too much,
as i'm in the "starving artist" category.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 3, 2012)

Same here. I finally am back on Duotrope for the first time in years and I'll most likely go for a subscription unless they really put it out of my reach.


----------



## shadowwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

My understanding is that it's going to be $5 for a monthly subscription (17 cents/day) or $50 for an annual subscription. So not that expensive.


----------



## dale (Dec 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> My understanding is that it's going to be $5 for a monthly subscription (17 cents/day) or $50 for an annual subscription. So not that expensive.


that's like almost an entire 6 pack of cheap beer a month they're charging. how dare they.


----------



## Wannabee2 (Dec 3, 2012)

That sucks. Last time I was there they were only asking for donations.


----------



## dale (Jan 1, 2013)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!! my duotrope is gone. P&E is so much more of a pain to work with.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 3, 2013)

It sucks that they're charging.  duotrope was a great free resource for writers.  But if they have to charge a subscription to keep the lights on, then you can't really blame them.


----------



## Wannabee2 (Jan 4, 2013)

No but I can blame them for charging too much. I don't subscribe to ANYTHING that costs $50-60 a year. That means I actually have to make money writing...


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw that they were going to implement this a few weeks before Christmas. So I started stockpiling markets that interested me, bookmarking them and saving web addresses into documents so I wouldn't forget them. I've got around a hundred and fifty. I think I'm pretty set.

Of course when they all reject me I'll probably come crawling back to Duotrope with a wad of fifties in hand. Blah.


----------



## dale (Jan 5, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> I saw that they were going to implement this a few weeks before Christmas. So I started stockpiling markets that interested me, bookmarking them and saving web addresses into documents so I wouldn't forget them. I've got around a hundred and fifty. I think I'm pretty set.
> 
> Of course when they all reject me I'll probably come crawling back to Duotrope with a wad of fifties in hand. Blah.


yeah. i have a few dozen in a "personal" folder on my email account. places i've submitted to in the past, plus i've bookmarked a few others also.
i probably will pay sooner or later, though. when i feel i must.


----------



## movieman (Jan 7, 2013)

Wannabee2 said:


> No but I can blame them for charging too much. I don't subscribe to ANYTHING that costs $50-60 a year. That means I actually have to make money writing...



Ditto. I donated a few dollars last year, but $50-60 is more than I make many years from short story sales... not gonna happen.


----------



## dale (Mar 25, 2013)

for those who can't afford or don't want to pay; if you follow them on twitter, you can get alot
of publisher listings that way.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 25, 2013)

I ran across this Submission Grinder thing recently, which is sorta-Duotropish, though not nearly as much information.


----------

